# My new bitch....Pitbull ;)



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

if it a pit i would remove it from the title, some people on here will tell others and so on, you could loose your puppy.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> if it a pit i would remove it from the title, some people on here will tell others and so on, you could loose your puppy.


 
there from malta? 


its stunning,has such a cute lil face :flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> if it a pit i would remove it from the title, some people on here will tell others and so on, you could loose your puppy.


 Theyre in Malta chick 

Shes booooooooooooooooooooootiful!


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> if it a pit i would remove it from the title, some people on here will tell others and so on, you could loose your puppy.


 
I Agree with that, but on the other hand very cuttte puppy!!! xx

EDIT: Didnt realise they were from malta....duh!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

didnt see that bit hehe! 

thats ok then ignore my post 


i wuv blue animals!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

She's beautiful, but she looks very young to be away from mum.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*pitbull puppy*

shes delightful and a lovely soft colour.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

OMG she's way tiny!!!

Marina


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> if it a pit i would remove it from the title, some people on here will tell others and so on, you could loose your puppy.


they have to go over us 5, 3 shotguns , 4 corns and a declawed cat to get her :lol2:


rach666 said:


> there from malta?
> 
> 
> its stunning,has such a cute lil face :flrt:


thx, so r u 



spider_duck said:


> Theyre in Malta chick
> 
> Shes booooooooooooooooooooootiful!


thx!



Cheeky-x said:


> I Agree with that, but on the other hand very cuttte puppy!!! xx
> 
> EDIT: Didnt realise they were from malta....duh!!


:lol2:



freekygeeky said:


> didnt see that bit hehe!
> 
> thats ok then ignore my post
> 
> ...


:lol2:



sarahc said:


> shes delightful and a lovely soft colour.


yes she is, and very cuddly aswell...:no1:



LisaLQ said:


> She's beautiful, but she looks very young to be away from mum.






Marinam2 said:


> OMG she's way tiny!!!
> 
> Marina


you're right but she was being bottlefed, (still is @ 4 weeks) , mum had no milk, so we just got her

any name suggestion?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

She looks like a Chloe :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

daisyyyy


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Malti said:


> they have to go over us 5, 3 shotguns , 4 corns and a declawed cat to get her :lol2:


Very adorable little girl, but why would you have a cat that was declawed? I'm curious. Is it common over there?:?

Blue related names: Azura (sky blue), Hitomi(blue eyes) , Nila (blue), Nilima (blueness),


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmm Saphira!! Sorry Love That Name...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

she`s stunning :flrt:


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

spider_duck said:


> She looks like a Chloe :flrt:


thx for the suggestion but naaah 



freekygeeky said:


> daisyyyy


its a dog not a cow 



Esarosa said:


> Very adorable little girl, but why would you have a cat that was declawed? I'm curious. Is it common over there?:?
> 
> Blue related names: Azura (sky blue), Hitomi(blue eyes) , Nila (blue), Nilima (blueness),


it is a 9yr old rescue...not many declawed cats around here, in a sanctuary of 400 cats, only 4-5 are declawed

your name suggestion I like...will suggest them to the family 


Cheeky-x said:


> Hmm Saphira!! Sorry Love That Name...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


might suggest it too...undecided on it 


pigglywiggly said:


> she`s stunning :flrt:


thx 


ps...I could almost name her stink bomb...her only milk diet sure leaves some "effect" :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Malti said:


> thx for the suggestion but naaah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cute puppy:flrt: At 4 weeks old she should be eating solids. Ive just handreared a pup from 4 days old and hes now 5 weeks old but started eating at 3 weeks. Maybe try some soaked puppy food and give it to her off your hand until she gets the taste


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Very cute puppy:flrt: At 4 weeks old she should be eating solids. Ive just handreared a pup from 4 days old and hes now 5 weeks old but started eating at 3 weeks. Maybe try some soaked puppy food and give it to her off your hand until she gets the taste


I just had her for the last 4 hrs...she drank about 50ml of milk, and now is sleeping...will try solids tomorrow

thx for the tips


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you cant beat that milky puppy smell

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> you cant beat that milky puppy smell
> 
> :mf_dribble:


she can at times u believe me :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> At 4 weeks old she should be eating solids. Ive just handreared a pup from 4 days old and hes now 5 weeks old but started eating at 3 weeks. Maybe try some soaked puppy food and give it to her off your hand until she gets the taste


:lol2: You beat me to it! I was gonna say that!!! :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Even if mum has no milk, she should still be with her surely? Pups need more than milk from their mothers, they learn from them. Cant help but think she should still be with mum for _at least_ another month or so.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> Even if mum has no milk, she should still be with her surely? Pups need more than milk from their mothers, they learn from them. Cant help but think she should still be with mum for _at least_ another month or so.


 
However since as you haven't asked you could just be firing off.

Sometimes if a bitch has no milk she will reject the pups anyway and want nothing to do with them. And in some cases, kill the pups.


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Even if mum has no milk, she should still be with her surely? Pups need more than milk from their mothers, they learn from them. Cant help but think she should still be with mum for _at least_ another month or so.





Pimperella said:


> However since as you haven't asked you could just be firing off.
> 
> Sometimes if a bitch has no milk she will reject the pups anyway and want nothing to do with them. And in some cases, kill the pups.


Lisa appreciate your concern...but as Pimperella pointed out, according to the ex-owner, the mother had abanded her


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

In that case I completely understand, she's a lovely little girl and hope she's very happy with you 

Pimps, you'll see the question mark in my post. That generally means someone is asking a question. But perhaps you were just firing off. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> In that case I completely understand, she's a lovely little girl and hope she's very happy with you
> 
> Pimps, you'll see the question mark in my post. That generally means someone is asking a question. But perhaps you were just firing off. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm almost thinking of changing bitch to mistress...she already drank 100ml of the 450-600 limit - woke me up 2 hrs before i was supposed to wake up :gasp: :lol2:

and ladies no fighting, unless it includes tearing clothes off - and in that case I want pics :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

shes gorgeous Malti :flrt: if they were legal here i would have to steal her :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's such a shame the government have decided that the pitbull breed is the problem and made it so those who would actually be GOOD pitbull parents can't get one in the UK. They are gorgeous dogs and are such good additions to the family!! Your little'un is beautiful, Malta!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> It's such a shame the government have decided that the pitbull breed is the problem and made it so those who would actually be GOOD pitbull parents can't get one in the UK. They are gorgeous dogs and are such good additions to the family!! Your little'un is beautiful, Malta!!


indeed it is  hence the petition in my sig but i cant seem to get enough sigs 
maybe one day it will be repealed not counting on it though


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's pretty sad... I mean, I have met a hell of a lot more nasty, unpredictable yorkies than pitbulls (I actually have never met anything but a lovely tempered, friendly pitt).


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

omg she is adorable its a good job u do live so far away or i might be on a lil dog napp mission!!!


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> It's pretty sad... I mean, I have met a hell of a lot more nasty, unpredictable yorkies than pitbulls (I actually have never met anything but a lovely tempered, friendly pitt).


as much as it is a shame maybe the ban was for the best the suffering some of these dogs have been through is shocking . there are still apbt being bred in london and manchester i actually know of a few "breeders" great people great dogs aswell. I also agree pitts where bred to be very good with people. they where bred for a bad purpose so the only way to try tackle it was for a ban even though some people stil have pitbulls here in the uk there's less fighting,attacks going on. the puppys that the op has is stunning i'd love a pitbull


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> It's such a shame the government have decided that the pitbull breed is the problem and made it so those who would actually be GOOD pitbull parents can't get one in the UK. They are gorgeous dogs and are such good additions to the family!! Your little'un is beautiful, Malta!!


banning of something is the easy way out for f*ckups we humans do. and thx 



ami_j said:


> shes gorgeous Malti :flrt: if they were legal here i would have to steal her :Na_Na_Na_Na:





ami_j said:


> indeed it is  hence the petition in my sig but i cant seem to get enough sigs
> maybe one day it will be repealed not counting on it though


you'd have to go over my dead body, and junior :whip::lol2:

I would sign your petition but I'm outside uk



Amalthea said:


> It's pretty sad... I mean, I have met a hell of a lot more nasty, unpredictable yorkies than pitbulls (I actually have never met anything but a lovely tempered, friendly pitt).


here, chihuahua mix dogs are fugly and nasty!



eve2611 said:


> omg she is adorable its a good job u do live so far away or i might be on a lil dog napp mission!!!


grrrr :lol: thx!



ryanr1987 said:


> as much as it is a shame maybe the ban was for the best the suffering some of these dogs have been through is shocking . there are still apbt being bred in london and manchester i actually know of a few "breeders" great people great dogs aswell. I also agree pitts where bred to be very good with people. they where bred for a bad purpose so the only way to try tackle it was for a ban even though some people stil have pitbulls here in the uk there's less fighting,attacks going on. the puppys that the op has is stunning i'd love a pitbull


you are right - the dogs have suffered too much, but i still think that responsible owners should be allowed to keep them.


*PS - so are pits illegal in all UK?*


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Btw we just christened her Maya


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: awww she is lovely


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

jazzywoo said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: awww she is lovely


thx! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Malti said:


> *PS - so are pits illegal in all UK?*


Yes - sadly!! The irresponsible few spoiling it for the responsible many, I'm afraid!!


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

feorag said:


> Yes - sadly!! The irresponsible few spoiling it for the responsible many, I'm afraid!!


so what happens if i want to move to the uk and I have a pitbull? :censor:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't tell anyone!!! Tell them she's a Maltese Terrier :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Presumably you'd have to have her neutered and registered, on a lead and muzzled?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> Don't tell anyone!!! Tell them she's a Maltese Terrier :lol2:


It's not like those who decide what is and what isn't a dangerous breed would know otherwise though! :bash: :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Presumably you'd have to have her neutered and registered, on a lead and muzzled?


And if I remember right she would also have to be insured and micro-chipped.


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

awwwwww she is just gorgeous!!! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Malti said:


> so what happens if i want to move to the uk and I have a pitbull? :censor:





LisaLQ said:


> Presumably you'd have to have her neutered and registered, on a lead and muzzled?





LoveForLizards said:


> And if I remember right she would also have to be insured and micro-chipped.


she would if she was added to the exempt list...in order for this to happen Malti would be charged with owning a "dangerous dog" and the courts would decide her fate before she gets a chance at the list sad to say..and there would be the risk of her being destroyed


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

feorag said:


> Don't tell anyone!!! Tell them she's a Maltese Terrier :lol2:


well she doesn't have a pedigree :whistling2:



LisaLQ said:


> Presumably you'd have to have her neutered and registered, on a lead and muzzled?


do they neuter, register, lead and muzzle, killers, rapists and paedophiles...no so neither would my Maya 



LoveForLizards said:


> It's not like those who decide what is and what isn't a dangerous breed would know otherwise though! :bash: :lol2:


:lol2:



LoveForLizards said:


> And if I remember right she would also have to be insured and micro-chipped.


I intend on micro-chipping her - insurance we don't have here I think



madshawty said:


> awwwwww she is just gorgeous!!! :flrt:


so r u  thx



ami_j said:


> she would if she was added to the exempt list...in order for this to happen Malti would be charged with owning a "dangerous dog" and the courts would decide her fate before she gets a chance at the list sad to say..and there would be the risk of her being destroyed


I'd tell the court to f off, and go back to the island, or find some other place


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Malti said:


> so what happens if i want to move to the uk and I have a pitbull? :censor:


 will most likely be euthanized last year a lot of people lost there dogs being acused of being a pitbull or pitbull type dog. they whee also with loving homes so i don't see the point. and i agree with what you said earlier that responsible owners.


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> will most likely be euthanized last year a lot of people lost there dogs being acused of being a pitbull or pitbull type dog.


:gasp:

you know, although I luv the people from all UK - I think u've got a pretty fup country. almost make me want to not grumble anymore about here (although it has it downs)


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Malti said:


> well she doesn't have a pedigree :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


id stay there tbh malti its a risk with her life ...love the name


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

ami_j said:


> id stay there tbh malti its a risk with her life ...love the name


well we'll see in the future, after I graduate. if needed she stays with the family - she's not only mine, she's our baby :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Malti said:


> well we'll see in the future, after I graduate. if needed she stays with the family - she's not only mine, she's our baby :flrt::flrt:


aye i really would leave her there if you come over...be a shame to have her made an example of


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Malti said:


> :gasp:
> 
> you know, although I luv the people from all UK - I think u've got a pretty fup country. almost make me want to not grumble anymore about here (although it has it downs)


 our country is crap. we have a crap goverment, stupid rules only good thing is were not as strict as australia. have you heard of a breed called the tosa? its a breed from japan we have had on incendents with it here in the uk but they ban it anyway just because it was breed for fighting in japan! also the dogo argentino was a hunting do they banned that aswell :gasp: it's stupid i knew someone that wanted to move into the uk but they had a dogo so they wouldn't let her into the country unless her dog gets taken off her!


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

ami_j said:


> aye i really would leave her there if you come over...be a shame to have her made an example of


if Maya was innoccent and some d-head would want to kill her...I'd end up in jail



ryanr1987 said:


> our country is crap. we have a crap goverment, stupid rules only good thing is were not as strict as australia. have you heard of a breed called the tosa? its a breed from japan we have had on incendents with it here in the uk but they ban it anyway just because it was breed for fighting in japan! also the dogo argentino was a hunting do they banned that aswell :gasp: it's stupid i knew someone that wanted to move into the uk but they had a dogo so they wouldn't let her into the country unless her dog gets taken off her!


and don't you people do anything? it seems that everywhere people grumble then don't do nothing...


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Malti said:


> if Maya was innoccent and some d-head would want to kill her...I'd end up in jail
> 
> i dont blame you id be the same if anyone came after my animals
> 
> and don't you people do anything? it seems that everywhere people grumble then don't do nothing...


theres quite a few groups malti but unfortunatley not much gets done...that said at least a dog seized has a chance, it was instant death before the ammendement made in 1997...hopefully more ground can be made


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

ami_j said:


> theres quite a few groups malti but unfortunatley not much gets done...that said at least a dog seized has a chance, it was instant death before the ammendement made in 1997...hopefully more ground can be made


people should protest and all the paraphnelia


back to the baby news....she just ate 2 spoonfuls of soup (while I was eating was crying like she was never fed :lol2 and a spoonful of rabbit liver (for canines)

now she's zzz so cute! <3 <3 <3


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Malti said:


> people should protest and all the paraphnelia
> 
> 
> back to the baby news....she just ate 2 spoonfuls of soup (while I was eating was crying like she was never fed :lol2 and a spoonful of rabbit liver (for canines)
> ...


im wanting to organise a peaceful protest at some point but the petitions really not getting the sigs to warrent it being sucessful


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

ami_j said:


> im wanting to organise a peaceful protest at some point but the petitions really not getting the sigs to warrent it being sucessful


if i'm somewhere there when u organise it, count me in


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Malti said:


> if i'm somewhere there when u organise it, count me in


ok :2thumb:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Malti said:


> if Maya was innoccent and some d-head would want to kill her...I'd end up in jail
> 
> 
> 
> and don't you people do anything? it seems that everywhere people grumble then don't do nothing...


 what is there to do? people have been trying to fight it for years. it's just something we have to accept


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ryanr1987 said:


> what is there to do? people have been trying to fight it for years. it's just something we have to accept


and an ammendment has already been made... besides even trying something is better than doing nothing


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> what is there to do? people have been trying to fight it for years. it's just something we have to accept


protest in the street, during home visits give politicians a piece of your mind, and don't vote if u think they're all siht! hit them where its worst


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Malti said:


> protest in the street, during home visits give politicians a piece of your mind, and don't vote if u think they're all siht! hit them where its worst


i still need to go see my politician i wasnt satisfied with the response lol


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

ami_j said:


> and an ammendment has already been made... besides even trying something is better than doing nothing


 true but this has been done a bunch of times before and has always been refused. do you think that bringing pitbulls back is going to make things better?? this is the type of things there going to be looking at. my personal opinion there's no benifit. pitbulls are a target for dog fighting and other crimes. if they ever do get approved then for pitbull lovers thats great but far more dogs will be suffering


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> true but this has been done a bunch of times before and has always been refused. do you think that bringing pitbulls back is going to make things better?? this is the type of things there going to be looking at. my personal opinion there's no benifit. pitbulls are a target for dog fighting and other crimes. if they ever do get approved then for pitbull lovers thats great but far more dogs will be suffering


the law needs to grow balls against those that she's supposed to use them - pure bred dogs are easy to monitor, its the crosses that can be abused of easily...


you're right, its a tough thing.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ryanr1987 said:


> true but this has been done a bunch of times before and has always been refused. do you think that bringing pitbulls back is going to make things better?? this is the type of things there going to be looking at. my personal opinion there's no benifit. pitbulls are a target for dog fighting and other crimes. if they ever do get approved then for pitbull lovers thats great but far more dogs will be suffering


theres more pitbull types in the country than before the ban
all its done is drive it underground 
what needs to be done is getting rid of this dangerous dog type crap and make sure people are competent dog owners. banning pitbull cos the wrong sort of person can like them (theres lots of ppl who kno the true lovelyness of the breed, yes it needs a firm hand but large dogs do)
its like banning children to protect them from peados


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Malti said:


> the law needs to grow balls against those that she's supposed to use them - pure bred dogs are easy to monitor, its the crosses that can be abused of easily...
> 
> 
> you're right, its a tough thing.


in my opinion it's something we have to think about. would it be for our benifit or the breeds. do you remember when the apbt was a approved pure bred dog? it was still bought for fighting because dog fighters knew they can make thousands so money is not going to be an issue the only thing is licensing but even that can full through crimminals will always have access to these dogs and even better for them if there approved.. i love the breed as much as anyone but it's the right thing in my opinion to keep it as it is. i think what should be changed is if people want to move into the country and they have a banned breed that it is neuterd,chipped, and a license is issued at least.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

this is by bull x greyhound 









ive called her breeze
cant beleve how much she lookes like your pit


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

hullhunter said:


> this is by bull x greyhound
> image
> 
> ive called her breeze
> cant beleve how much she lookes like your pit


bullmastiff or pitbull x greyhound?

and yes she's very similar to Maya : victory:, although Maya has a heavier body I think


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

Malti said:


> bullmastiff or pitbull x greyhound?
> 
> and yes she's very similar to Maya : victory:, although Maya has a heavier body I think


i live in the uk. so she is a :whistling2: x greyhound
she does a heavier body than mine. maya is stuning keep the pics coming as she grows.


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

hullhunter said:


> i live in the uk. so she is a :whistling2: x greyhound
> she does a heavier body than mine. maya is stuning keep the pics coming as she grows.


your baby is beautiful too  will do


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

BLEU - BELLE 

my daughters middle name coz my grandad loved bluebells.

she is a veeerrrryyy beautiful little girl!!! i hope u enjoy her!:flrt::flrt:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

oh dammit, now i see you have named her maya lol...very cute name!


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> BLEU - BELLE
> 
> my daughters middle name coz my grandad loved bluebells.
> 
> she is a veeerrrryyy beautiful little girl!!! i hope u enjoy her!:flrt::flrt:


we're lucky to have her 



ChloEllie said:


> oh dammit, now i see you have named her maya lol...very cute name!



:lol2: no worries


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Maya's such a beautiful puppy:flrt: More pictures please!


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

diamondlil said:


> Maya's such a beautiful puppy:flrt: More pictures please!


when she wakes up....and stops using me as a bed, will do


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

more


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Malti said:


> more
> 
> http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn16/Midneb/?action=view&current=DSCF0380.jpgimage
> 
> http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn16/Midneb/?action=view&current=DSCF0382.jpgimage


i love her little paw in the bottom one :flrt:


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

ami_j said:


> i love her little paw in the bottom one :flrt:


the same little paw that she gets pee on and then comes touching me with :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Malti said:


> the same little paw that she gets pee on and then comes touching me with :lol2:


clever girl:flrt:


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

ami_j said:


> clever girl:flrt:


:gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Malti said:


> more
> 
> http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn16/Midneb/?action=view&current=DSCF0380.jpgimage
> 
> http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn16/Midneb/?action=view&current=DSCF0382.jpgimage


Oooooooooooooooooooh the sweetness!


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-_KWe58uGE


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Malti said:


> YouTube - Maya


such cute footage the music made me sad though...
she is so so bouncy!


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> such cute footage the music made me sad though...
> she is so so bouncy!


youtube made me change it...the cucking funts!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Malti said:


> youtube made me change it...the cucking funts!


why??


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> why??


copyright and all that


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

SHES SOOOOOOO CUTE :flrt: i want her lol


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

ami_j said:


> SHES SOOOOOOO CUTE :flrt: i want her lol


comes free if u adopt me :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Malti said:


> comes free if u adopt me :lol2:


i would providing u can cook and clean and make a good cuppa :lol2:
but she would be illegal over here


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

She is gorgeous and so cute and bouncy:flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Malti said:


> YouTube - Maya


Aw she's so cute 

Jo:devil:


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

ami_j said:


> i would providing u can cook and clean and make a good cuppa :lol2:
> but she would be illegal over here


I can do all...and I could get a pedigree that she's a maltesebloodydog...a new breed :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> She is gorgeous and so cute and bouncy:flrt:





mrfluff said:


> Aw she's so cute
> 
> Jo:devil:


thx : victory:


----------

